# Best/worst show all in one



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I was also very proud of the little gal I had show my mini. She's been riding with me, and I though it would be fun for her to try a show. She came over Friday night and we practiced and practiced and practiced Showmanship. Saturday she killed it. She picked up the patterns immediately, and did it so good. I had her do mares halter, just so she could get in the ring and practice. Well she placed 3rd out of 5 and was so excited. She won her age group in showmanship out of 3. My Miss May fidgeted a little while they were set up for inspection, but this girl nailed her moves. She did a beautiful 360 and 180's. That was a lot of fun to watch and I was so proud of them both.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very very good!!!   LOL they sure do act different when the weather is nice! I'm glad you had a good time though!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Haha... awesome. Congrats! Yes, sometimes I feel they should call it "Prize for the least misbehaved horse" instead of First! It's still a win!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I think it is awesome and that your mini did well too. congrats!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you all! It certainly was a fun day. It was so much fun watching that little gal and my mini. ALMOST made me think I'm ready for kids and to watch them with the horses... ALMOST. Haha ;-)


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Glad you had such a good day in spite of everything that wasn't quite right for you. Also good that the mini did so well, the young girl must feel great about her day as well.

Just a thought, have you taken both horses to the show before or just your gelding? Maybe having a stable mate there made for the fussing between classes. Something to work on for the future.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

WooHoo!! Congrats to you!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Didn't happen, no pictures!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

waresbear said:


> Didn't happen, no pictures!


Haha, I RARELY have pictures from horse shows, it's been that way my whole life unless there was a hired photographer there... Or are you talking about the buckle??? haha :lol:




Woodhaven said:


> Glad you had such a good day in spite of everything that wasn't quite right for you. Also good that the mini did so well, the young girl must feel great about her day as well. She was on cloud 9!
> 
> Just a thought, have you taken both horses to the show before or just your gelding? Maybe having a stable mate there made for the fussing between classes. Something to work on for the future.



As for the second paragraph, I have taken them both before. He's always been a bit buddy sour, but he's usually fine when I have him and he's working. It's when he's left tied behind he's a mess. But yes, definitely something to work on in the future!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I hear ya KLJcowgirl, I get a picture here & there at shows, no one wants to be photog for me. I usually get one between classes or at the end if I beg someone.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Haha it seems everyone there to watch forgets to snap something. I didn't understand that at first. My mom took a camera to every one of our shows and only ever came out with one or two pictures, if any at all. But I got so focused on watching that girl and my mini that I didn't take pictures either. I get it now [emoji23] My MIL did manage to get a couple pics. This being the best of the bunch.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking good girl! May I offer a suggestion to up your showmanship?


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm ALWAYS up for suggestions! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Your hands should be even with each other, like you are balancing a tray on top of them, bent at the elbows. Always keep them that way, shows balance and evenness and attention to detail. At least that's what I was told at a showmanship clinic, I forget sometimes until I see others.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Good to know! Thank you ☺

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

